# Welp in only in a day i have it finally installed. BUT!

## PrimeSid

You guys are gonna love this for sure.. Welp it is truly installed but! It is asking me for a 'localhost login'

I have no idea what its asking me for. Anyways I of course I   put something in just to see and then the passwd I add during the install but of no avail. 

I am locked out of my first installation of GenToo.. what a sad feeling it is.   :Embarassed: 

Can anyone help me out of my misery?

----------

## ElCondor

After installing there must be a root-account. if you did not set a password for root, just press enter on the password prompt. 

In case nothing works, try booting by giving the kernel the option

```
mykernel init=/bin/sh
```

then the kernel "mykernel" (whatever you have named yours) will directly boot into a shell without doing any of the normal startup scripts. then edit your /etc/shadow and remove all characters between the first two colons ( :Smile:  after the word root - then you should be able to login as root as described in the beginning  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## PrimeSid

 *elcondor wrote:*   

> After installing there must be a root-account. if you did not set a password for root, just press enter on the password prompt. 
> 
> In case nothing works, try booting by giving the kernel the option
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for giving me a hand.. your responce was what I needed. Im pretty much on my way now. Just a few million things to learn about linux OS's.. thans again..

----------

## ElCondor

 *elcondor wrote:*   

> then edit your /etc/shadow and remove all characters between the first two colons ( after the word root 

 

hehe .. actually i wrote ( : ) with no spaces in between, because i was not sure how the word "colon" is spelled correctly, but finding the smiley there was something i didn't think of  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

